# Grey man or open carry?



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

I personally try to be a greyish man (most folks think I am a priest), rather than openly carrying and being visibly tactically aware.

Which do you prefer? What risks/benefits do you see to each?

Loki


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

We can carry either way here in GA but I like the element of surprise.


----------



## kbrothers (Jul 17, 2014)

I can conceal here in Pa and for the most part that's what I like and mostly do


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

If I owned a gun I would carry it concealed if I had a permit. I can see folks being more afraid/paranoid if a person carry a gun openly. Just my opinion


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

No sense advertising. 
The people that don't like guns don't need to know your preference.
The criminals don't need to know that you are carrying, you lose the element of surprise and some might want to take you out first.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Concealed carry simply for the doubt factor and element of surprise is my preference.


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

In Florida you can only open carry if you are fishing, camping, or hunting...other than that it has to be concealed. I think crime was less than it was today (population is a large part) but also because people didn't mess with others that open carried. I think we should open carry like the old west. I read not that long ago that Switzerland allowed open carry and crime was down more than 50%. If I find that news article again I will post it.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Generally - socially concealed, anything else OC. 

I prefer to stay under the radar in public = CC

Around the stead, In the woods, out and about on horseback, etc. = OC

Generally.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I prefer not to attract attention. That's why I don't have interesting bumper stickers on my vehicle or carry openly unless hunting or on my own property.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Gray, unless I'm surrounded by like minded folk and we're acclimatizing others to freedom.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Gotta agree with many of you; no sense in advertising. I also had not considered things like hunting, or property carry, when you might have a long gun. So good points, Thanks all.

Loki


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in the not advertising frame of mind. I open carried in az and in the Rockies in the past, I'd just as soon nobody know. If out in the mountains it isnt a big deal, anywhere around epople, I prefer not to advertise.


....not to mention the guy that was open carrying and had his gun stolen at gunpoint last year (2014).


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

NEB...nobody else's business!


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

I stay grey, but would like the choice. Here in Arkansas printing is fine..concealed is concealed as long as nobody sees the actual firearm. In other words, someone can see the outline of it pressed against your shirt, but as long as they don't actually see the firearm you are fine. I used to carry in an IWB (Crossbreed Supertuck), but in the winter fall back to a Fobus Paddle Holster on the waistband / belt. I wear a Carhart vest or a Duluth Trading jacket which offers enough concealment in most circumstances. I'd like open to be legal mostly because if my vest or jacket ever slipped behind my pistol and I was made I could get in trouble. I'd just like the option and the idea that if my concealment fails I am not necessarily going to jail.

All said, though, on my property I usually open carry.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

TacticalTrout said:


> I stay grey, but would like the choice. Here in Arkansas printing is fine..concealed is concealed as long as nobody sees the actual firearm. In other words, someone can see the outline of it pressed against your shirt, but as long as they don't actually see the firearm you are fine. I used to carry in an IWB (Crossbreed Supertuck), but in the winter fall back to a Fobus Paddle Holster on the waistband / belt. I wear a Carhart vest or a Duluth Trading jacket which offers enough concealment in most circumstances. I'd like open to be legal mostly because if my vest or jacket ever slipped behind my pistol and I was made I could get in trouble. I'd just like the option and the idea that if my concealment fails I am not necessarily going to jail.
> 
> All said, though, on my property I usually open carry.


is it really an arrestable offense , you should check 

often politicians take the teeth out of things so that they social engineer what they want but should they be the ones breaking their rules

I believe concealing without a license here is a 100 dollar fine , then again we always had open carry legal , and if you concealed "accidentally " it would cost you a hundred dollars IF you got caught


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

In Indiana you can carry CC or open. From time to time I'll carry openly but most of times concealed for the same reasons as everyone else on here.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I need to ask about carry on during the summer. I am always outside, unarmed, that is going to change. We can open carry here, ,my house is secluded and if a creep was arround,,, percetage wise, would it not be better to let someone see what they would be up against. I already have 3 rottweilers, very visable(their "yard is in front, I'm in back in the gardens or fields)one is Always with me, so I kinda figure people are already warned. 
I'm trying to get used to the idea of carrying something smaller than my shotgun.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

7thswan said:


> I need to ask about carry on during the summer. I am always outside, unarmed, that is going to change. We can open carry here, ,my house is secluded and *if a creep was arround,,, percetage wise, would it not be better to let someone see what they would be up against.* I already have 3 rottweilers, very visable(their "yard is in front, I'm in back in the gardens or fields)one is Always with me, so I kinda figure people are already warned.
> I'm trying to get used to the idea of carrying something smaller than my shotgun.


 Not necessarily, at least up front. There sometimes are good moments to let it be known, but overall I believe its best to be an unknown quantity.

A gun isnt a magic talisman, it doesnt just make bad people go away, or their plans unravel. It may at times, but I wouldnt count on it (read bet my life). It may just change their plans to try to be more certain of themselves and their desired outcome.

Bad people dont exactly use the rational thought processes we'd like them to. Some will walk right into someone thats armed. Being aware of whats happening around you is more important for your overall safety than having a gun. You can have a gun on you, but if someone gets to touching distance of you (or within your reaction distance, which can be quite a bit farther than you think) before you figure out whats happening, the game is over for the most part.

Theres a lot more to personal safety than just having a gun or not, being able to shoot, or not. Being able to read people and react accordingly is a part of the overall layers of protective response.

The Cornered Cat is good reading, as is The Tactical Professor, among others.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I need to ask about carry on during the summer. I am always outside, unarmed, that is going to change. We can open carry here, ,my house is secluded and if a creep was arround,,, percetage wise, would it not be better to let someone see what they would be up against. I already have 3 rottweilers, very visable(their "yard is in front, I'm in back in the gardens or fields)one is Always with me, so I kinda figure people are already warned.
> I'm trying to get used to the idea of carrying something smaller than my shotgun.



there are great arguments to why open is better on opencarry.org , but you can see most here wish to remain grey and conceal 

when working outside doing chores your probably going to want open just because it works better easier with work clothing to just put it on your belt and not in a pocket or inside your waits band but it really depends on what works with your wardrobe , I hear in Utah it is normal in rural locations to see women in long denim skirts and braids with a military pistol belt and holstered pistol 

pistol belts do easily go over just about anything and keep your piece secure they are also easy to put with about any clothing from shorts to pants to skirts , but they definitely say I am carrying a gun 

both work , what is important is that you have a will to use it and not just a hope that showing , displaying it will keep you from needing to use it .


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You for the awnsers. I am a small woman, born in Detroit, I am very aware of my surroundings, raised with parents that both hunted,dad reloaded,checkered and restored, guns were an everyday part of life-but as a child I was never allowed to use a handgun. So I am wary and do not like how causus I feel I need to be. I have been checking into lessions, and tactile awareness , and even more hardcore, but even the classes are in areas I don't feel safe. I was always an athletic, at one time a national bodybuilder,trainer,horse trainer,comp. archer, and won many national titles. I can be very competive and once am used to something and know it inside and out, very sure of myself.
Now I am older, I feel that bad people might see that as weak,just like many saw me as "dumb" , so THAT makes me feel at a disatavantage. Heck, I 'm one of the kind of people that will still get startled if someone jumps out behind a door AND I knew they were there. But ,I'm not the kind to strike first. I want to deal with myself,teach myself what to do in that precious gap of seconds. 
If I conceal, maybe an apron. I've tryed a few other things like the lace wrap from gun goddess,next I'll try this pouch thing. I work outside , the summer is what is bothering me. We are starting to get many unknowns arround here, meth I suspect.
I have read, that as you say criminals know when someone is carrying. As cowards, they decide what to do with that info. Thank You., it is hard to talk about this kind of stuff when there is so much lingo that I do not understand.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

7th, I agree with Malamute. Do lots of reading on The Cornered Cat

http://www.corneredcat.com/contents/


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't tell You Both how much better I feel after having read just a small part of the suggested site,Cornered Cat. It has already made me feel not so " strange" about my concerns and how to express them. It even hit me after reading about mens attidudes, and how my Dh does Not have them. He thinks I'm the most fearless,independant strong woman he's ever met. Gosh, it's kinda scary to have to live up to that. Off to learn some more, Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

Texas is a CC State. We should be moving to Open Carry soon.

I will retain my CC license, even after Open is allowed. 

We have a rule that states as Open Carry in or on your own property is perfectly fine. So swaggering around the ranch with gleaming twin holsters on your hip is perfectly fine...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

TraciInTexas said:


> Texas is a CC State. We should be moving to Open Carry soon.
> 
> I will retain my CC license, even after Open is allowed.
> 
> We have a rule that states as Open Carry in or on your own property is perfectly fine. So swaggering around the ranch with gleaming twin holsters on your hip is perfectly fine...



with the controversy between the state house and the cities , I think it would really interesting for Texas state lawto allow open carry no license , and tell the cities they can not block it anywhere but inside buildings and each building must post a 8 1/2 x 11 sign between 3 and 5 feet from the ground with in 3 feet of the center of the door at every possible entrance , then take the teeth out of it and make it a 50 dollar fine for carrying in a posted location

this might help RE-TEXIFY things a bit as they were complaining that the cities in TX are getting to Califinianized with bans on this and that


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

concealed,,nobody needs to know but me


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

If I can SEE your gun, I can TAKE your gun. 

Try and remain situation-ally aware of everyone around you all the time all day. It is mentally exhausting. That is why cops have double and triple retention holsters.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

To me carrying open has a couple of problems.

One, if things are about to go bad you have just let the bad guys know you should be their first target.

Second, you are a 'high value' target for a mugging. Even with good situational awareness you can't always spot a bad guy before its too late. A good hit with a rock in a sock and a criminal has just acquired something he can either sell for good money or use to rob others.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

while these things are possible issues to open carry , it really hasn't been seen to be an issue , generally criminals are cowards and prefer not tangle with the known armed. If you open carried in a group of 2 or more it would really put this down.

most police that loose their weapon to persons in custody, the person in custody had nothing to loose by trying anything to get free.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I have mixed feelings. I don't have a concealed carry permit, and refuse to get one. So, mostly I open carry - even to coffee in the mornings. The shop where we have coffee openly supports gun ownership and has kicked people out who have made a fuss and/or condescending comments about the "coffee crew" having firearms. Most of us head to coffee right after doing chores with animals and a lot of us have potential predator problems, so leaving the pistol strapped is no big deal. They even have a glass front case away from all the doors for rifles you don't want to leave in your truck. I must confess, I have used it more than once. 
In my home town, its no big secret who has guns and who doesn't. It boils down to if you claim you don't; you are either from out of town, or a liar with very few exceptions. So, in town, open carry is no big deal unless you walk into the bank or court house. Out of town is where it gets a little sketchy. I won't openly carry out of town, I just don't know what can happen. Like many have said, no sense in advertising.


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

hoddedloki said:


> I personally try to be a greyish man (most folks think I am a priest), rather than openly carrying and being visibly tactically aware.
> 
> Which do you prefer? What risks/benefits do you see to each?
> 
> Loki



Do you wear a clerical collar? Just curious. 

I personally OC at home/on farm around my small community, which is pretty gun friendly. If I go into town, I CC always. 

Being a petite woman whom is still learning self defense, I am worried OC in the city will possibly result in someone trying to take my weapon and use it against me. I do believe everyone could work on situational awareness, nowadays, everyones eyes are glued to their phones oblivious to the world. I try to be very careful to not print when CC or not let my holster show when getting out of my vehicle or bending over or reaching.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Concealed carry. Keep the crooks guessing.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Keep it out of sight. If you know what's going on around you there will be plenty of warning to get your hand on it and ready. It joe thug sees you with your hand in your bag or whatever he is probably going to not want to see what it is you have there. Believe me as someone who has done it when a guy is looking down a barrel of someone who shows they know how and are ready to use it the badass will just evaporate. 
On the other hand you better be damned well able to explain clearly why you had to use the thing and hopefully have some evidence to back it up. If not then it's out of the kettle into the fire so to speak.


----------



## Jamesconn (Dec 19, 2014)

I would CC its just a personal preference. I honestly dont care what other people think but I dont want to deal with all the yuppies cry, and people make assumptions based on emotion. 

If I am hiking, working outside, or hunting I would OC. You can carry a bigger gun and it is more comfortable when your doing physical activity. 

plus if your worried about hogs and want to squirrel hunt just carry a 357 or 44 and just take the 22


----------



## werb2008 (Feb 5, 2015)

I can do one or the other,but I always conceal because I don't have eyes in back of my head,i don't want anybody to know what I have.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I said NEB...no one elses business! Although I don't want anyone knowing I carry...I used to carry behind my right hip, in a IWB. I always worried about it printing, or the possibilities of how accessible it was to someone behind me in a line. That was the most comfortable carry for that firearm.

I changed guns, and found that this one fits IWB without a holster in a appendix carry. No holster required. It is in front of me with two hands to defend it, and accessible with one hand. Extremely easy to conceal. At times I have to check to realize it is there!


----------



## nosedirt (Sep 24, 2014)

For 7th Swan and other ladies, there is a site called The Well Armed Woman. On the interwebs and also Facebook. Lot's of good info. I read it even though I'm not a well armed woman. As far as carrying, here in Arizona, we can carry concealed, open, in between, no permit needed. Just like the 2nd amendment says. As far as my preference, I often do both. If I'm out working on something, then open. If I take a short trip to town, .380 in my pocket, .40 in the waist under a jacket. Occasionally a tuckable holster since you don't want to wear a jacket very often in AZ. There are good arguments for either way. I do wish more people would open carry so that seeing a weapon on someone's hip becomes common and not so scary to the lefties. 
Each person that carries has a different need or situation. That person therefore should decide for themselves. Good topic. I enjoy other's ideas.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Florida is like Texas in that we are overall very gun-friendly, but open carry is prohibited. I would like to see us legalize open carry, just because it's a freedom that should not be infringed.

Having said that, I would still concealed carry as my preference.

I would love to see concealed carry without a permit, but that's a cash cow that the state isn't about to give up.


----------

